# Not as good as muskiejims pb



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well after seeing muskiejims new pb smallie. I felt like going to my favorite smallie spot. The creek I fish is tiny and looks like it would only hold shiners or chubs. On any good day you can catch decent smallies, huge rockies, a lm or two and carp.

This is my new personal best, which still is small but was a great catch. First cast got me a dink rockie, 3rd cast was this guy, who fought like he was much bigger. I also caught a shiner and another tiny smallmouth. I love catching these fish and when I had this guy on it was an instant rush that had my hands shacking for a few minutes after. Now I need a bigger one. I wish I would have gotten him all in the picture, since its hard to say how long and heavy he was. If anyone has an edjucated guess, please ring in, lol.

OH yea, I caught him on a white strike king rocket shad spinner, If you dont have one get one. I caught SM, LM, rockies, trout on this thing. Well worth $3


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

nice catch and congrats


----------

